
A Cryptoboondoggle - floki999
http://www.royalgazette.com/business/article/20190525/arbitrades-gold-agreement-to-be-transferred
======
bernardvds2
This story has been developing for quite some time. This is going end badly
for Bermuda, which has been trying very hard to set up a legitimate
environment for crypto startups.

